# Killington 12/29 or12/30



## 2knees (Dec 22, 2009)

Headin up next week either tues or wednesday. Steve, you off that week or too busy at work to swing it?  Could even do monday if that works.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea I can only do sundays and mondays...Saving the days for our road trip...If K looks to be good Monday im in

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Dec 23, 2009)

Should be quite a bit of terrain open.  From the Drift:

Bear Mountain opens Friday
The Skye Peak Express opens on Christmas Day along with Skyeburst, Gateway, Bear Claw and Bearly trails. Coming up for the weekend, the Timberline Terrain Park on Ramshead opens Saturday. Skyeship base area along with Lower Great Eastern and the Skyeship Gondola open Saturday too! More surprises for Bear Mountain may be in store for the weekend as well. Make sure to check the Snow Conditions page for updates and check out the K-1 and Bear Mountain webcams for a live look!

Are you guys going Monday?


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 23, 2009)

was thinking about magic on 30th but would do killington


----------



## 2knees (Dec 23, 2009)

funny i  just checked the magic website.  didn't even know if they were open yet.  I'll wait on magic till some more natural falls, which hopefully is this week but i think i'll do k for now.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 24, 2009)

Cant do Mon....Gotta do something with the GF in the morning


----------

